# St Andrews shrimping?



## charlie81 (Aug 2, 2020)

I know a lot of you guys seine at St Andrews for shrimp. My question is, does anyone do any good using a castnet? I’m going down this month and gonna try my luck at night but I’m wondering if I’ll be wasting my time.


----------



## Rhodes (Aug 3, 2020)

I've never seen anyone cast netting at St Andrews and I've been seining there since 1998.


----------



## charlie81 (Aug 3, 2020)

Haha I sort of figured that might be the case.


----------



## Rhodes (Aug 4, 2020)

Night will definitely be the best this time of the year. Even though I have never seen anyone cast netting at St. Andrews that certainly doesn't mean that you couldn't catch some shrimp. I do feel certain that for #'s seining would be the way to go but if you have a large cast net you might give it a try. I've always heard about cast netting from the beach around a baited area that would congregate the shrimp but baiting is not legal in Ga. Give it a try and let us know how you do.


----------



## Ihunt (Aug 4, 2020)

^. But what if he’s chumming for fish and not baiting for shrimp? You have to know how to answer the question correctly when asked “What are you doing”? ?


----------



## massafibassa (Aug 4, 2020)

But you have a cooler full of shrimp ?


----------



## Rhodes (Aug 8, 2020)

I hit the beach Thursday night and had pretty good luck for August. Got these in just two pulls. They were running a tad on the small side at a 48 ct/lb.


----------



## OldSGF (Aug 15, 2020)

Nice!  Our early efforts in June were unsuccessful,  time to try again


----------



## Botri2 (Aug 16, 2020)

What is the best current coefficient ranges to seine for shrimps at at St Andrews for the next two weeks?


----------



## Rhodes (Aug 17, 2020)

I have been keeping records since 1998 and I cannot discern any noticeable difference in the catch related to tide coefficient. For years I always seined the outgoing tide because that was how I was taught but the last few years we have seined the incoming as well and seem to do just as good. We caught those on the incoming. What does matter is the time of day. We always do better seining at dusk and after. That's not to say that you couldn't catch some during the day but you will definitely do better at night. For example, we started seining the other day at about an hour before dark and made (4) pulls just to get our bait for fishing the next day (approx 175 shrimp) but once it got dark we pulled (2) more times and got approx 35 lbs to take home. Also there does need to be some current so the time around dead low or dead high wouldn't be that good. Also there is limited beach to pull out at St. Andrews so usually the two hour window on either side of the high tide you couldn't seine anyway. Hope this helps.


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Aug 21, 2020)

Does anybody have a  contact  for beach seines. I've been  unable to find one.


----------



## MajorMaes (Aug 21, 2020)

Pops" Hagar at: 912-539-0935


----------



## Rhodes (Aug 24, 2020)

I bought my met from Billy Joiner who lives near Rhine: 478-374-3972.


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks for the  response


----------



## Quailbriar (Sep 16, 2020)

Thinking about seining Thursday or Friday Sept 17 or 18.  Anyone tried this week or recently????   I have my son in-laws for really good help!!  Thanks


----------



## Botri2 (Sep 20, 2020)

Would love to see inputs from Walkindead.


----------



## tlee22 (Sep 21, 2020)

Botri2 said:


> Would love to see inputs from Walkindead.


He was banned.... I miss his reading his post about shrimping.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 1, 2020)

tlee22 said:


> He was banned.... I miss his reading his post about shrimping.



Walkindead got banned?  For what?  That guy was one of the most helpful members I ever ran across.


----------



## tlee22 (Oct 1, 2020)

mdgreco191 said:


> Walkindead got banned?  For what?  That guy was one of the most helpful members I ever ran across.


I am not sure why.  I agree.  He had some great post.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 7, 2020)

Anyone been out lately?  Has the size improved?


----------



## Kcorbett (Oct 17, 2020)

We went Monday and Tuesday last week. Quantity was good both days. Size was decent. Tuesday had more of the tiny brown shrimp mixed in.


----------



## Kcorbett (Oct 17, 2020)

tlee22 said:


> I am not sure why.  I agree.  He had some great post.



Saw Walkindead out there last week. He said someone used profanity on a thread he started and he was the one who got banned for it. Too bad. I learned a lot from his posts. This last trip was the first seining we’ve done in a couple years but I owe the renewed interest to his posts. Didn’t get a chance to really say thanks. I think it’s pretty noble to share info like that. Maybe the moderators can take another look and get him unbanned.


----------

